# [SOLVED] Some files on this volume could not be defragmented?



## aslkdzm (Aug 28, 2008)

I am using WinXP sp3.

I have my computer defraged, but a window pops out saying the defragment can't go to its completion.

Why is it so? I have all my running program closed during defragmentation.

I desperately need the solution, my conputer is running in a turtle speed.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Some files on this volume could not be defragmented?*

Hello aslkdzm :smile:

How much free space is there on the drive?
You need to have at least fifteen percent free space on your hard drive for Defrag to run properly, otherwise it will only partially defragment your hard drive.

Have you tried to run it in Safe Mode?
Turn off antivirus
Turn off screensaver

Also there are some files that can’t be defragged while the operating system is loaded
There are system files which Windows expects to find in a certain location. This is completely normal and is not a problem.

If your machine is slow it could be due to other causes too. 
Work your way through this list

.


----------



## DiskeeperRep (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Some files on this volume could not be defragmented?*



aslkdzm said:


> I am using WinXP sp3.
> 
> I have my computer defraged, but a window pops out saying the defragment can't go to its completion.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
What are the files that are reported as being fragmented?

There could be a few reasons for 'incomplete' defragmentation of a volume, the most common ones are 

(1) Insufficient free space. The XP defragmenter needs atleast 15% free disk space to defrag properly. 

(2) Fragmented system files such as the Master File Table (MFT) or the Page File. The XP defragmenter cannot defrag these normally, you'll need a third party utility. You'll need to run a boot-time defrag after a conventional defrag.

(3) Large fragmented files and insufficient contiguous free space for placing defragmented files . This may partly be due to (2) which form barriers for movement of other files.

(4) Locked files such as some metadata.

You can clear up some disk space by doing a disk cleanup (delete temporary files) via the Properties option of the relevant drive in My Computer.

Hope this helps

Best regards
------------------------------------
Representative
Diskeeper Corporation
--------------------------------------


----------



## aslkdzm (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Some files on this volume could not be defragmented?*

Thanks for both Dunedin and DiskeeperRep, though the problem still remain there.

1. I have more than 15% free space.
2. I turned off my screen saver and antivirus.
3. I run scandisk and disk cleanup before defragmentation.
4. I run in safe mode.

I have the above done, but it seems that the problem remain unsolved.

Anyway, it doesn't really matter if the problem still remain, since it won't hamper my computer capability that much, THANKS!


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Some files on this volume could not be defragmented?*

PageDefrag should fix that for you, just run it and select defrag at next boot.


----------



## aslkdzm (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Some files on this volume could not be defragmented?*

Thanks Stu!


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

Just a quick comment: I have just read in the Telegraph today (Ask Jack section) that defragging doesn't improve the computer's performance, and as defragging is advice that is given on many forums what do people think of the idea mooted in the Telegraph?


----------



## DiskeeperRep (Sep 23, 2008)

auntiej said:


> Just a quick comment: I have just read in the Telegraph today (Ask Jack section) that defragging doesn't improve the computer's performance, and as defragging is advice that is given on many forums what do people think of the idea mooted in the Telegraph?


You can guess where we stand on this issue.:smile:

If the drive was not fragmented (or merely mildly fragmented) to begin with, then defrag may not show a significant improvement in performance. 

However, if files that are accessed frequently are fragmented, then the time taken to read those files will be longer as compared to the unfragmented condition. Defrag definitely helps in such a case. A defragmented drive ensures optimum drive performance, especially for heavy duty home users and enterprise users whose drives see a lot of file I/O activity.

The idea behind regular defrag is to avoid fragmentation from becoming a problem in the first place. The HDD is the performance bottleneck in almost all modern PCs, and fragmentation aggravates the problem. This is why Microsoft recommends regular defrag to keep Windows running smoothly. 

But remember, fragmentation is not the only cause of a slow computer; there are other possible causes like bad software, bad drivers, malware/viruses etc. Defrag cannot do anything about these issues.


Best regards
------------------------------------
Representative
Diskeeper Corporation
--------------------------------------


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sounds more like the telegraph was a bit short on something to say and does not say much for the authors computer knowledge other than using a keyboard
defrag on a regular basis


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

hi, just noticed a howler in my previous post - it was the Guardian, not Telegraph (I had been sneakily looking at the papers when I should not have been and was in a hurry!) But I have also noticed something else . I went back to the article so I could quote the exact words, and what I know I saw earlier is now not there - strange. I know I saw it, it was obviously corrected. Anyway, apologies to all concerned for naming the wrong paper in the first place.


----------

